# new & improved Shelby GT performance numbers



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I just knew this was gonna happen!:lol: Did anybody happen to see the article on the new Mustang Shelby GT 500 layout a few months ago?

Its numbers boasted 500 horses, & 0-60 times of 4.7 sec., & a quartermile in 13.1 sec. @ 112 mph back then. I forgot which magazine that ran the layout back then.

Well anyway, ..MT magazine ran a story on the new Mustang Shelby GT 500 last month. (july issue)

And wouldn't you know, ..THEY achieved 0-60 in 4.5 sec. & a quarter mile in 12.7 @ 116 mph !

Me thinks somebody HAD to help re-invent new improved numbers that were much too comparable to our GTO's in that FIRST article months ago..:lol: 

And by co-incidence, ..that same article made sure it listed the GTO, & its performance numbers, along with Dodge's Charger as not really being nowhere as fast as the Mustang Shelby GT 500.

I think most of us can admit that the Shelby mustang's BLOWER helps to give it a slight edge in performance numbers.

I just wonder as to HOW the quartermile numbers are so far apart all of a sudden from the Shelby GT 500's first drive, ie 13.1 sec. @ 112 mph to now 12.7 sec @ 116 mph?

IMO, ..I 'suspect' that when the first performance tests came out on the Mustang Shelby GT 500 months ago, ..it might have pissed off many would be buyers, ..expecting the Shelby Mustang GT 500 to run way ahead of the rest, & not be as close in performance numbers to the GTO as the FIRST performance test came out months ago.

Perhaps a bit of 'chicanery',.. ..just a little maybe??:lol: 

I mean what the heck, ..the same thing happened with the retro-looking 05' GT Mustang after it first came out. First it did the 0-60 in 5.5, then they ran another & got 5.1, & then yet even another , & wallah it attained 4.9 sec.


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

maybe one was the hardtop and the other was the convertable? i think the couple weighs like 3900 where the convertable weighs near 4200.... but i could be totally off on this one.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

My only thing is its got a Roots Blower, that 0-60 should be alot quicker
I've seen a couple GOATS do 4.0-4.2s with LT's,cam,CAI and a tune
All you need is a Maggie MP122


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

tiger gto said:


> I 'suspect' that when the first performance tests came out on the Mustang Shelby GT 500 months ago, ..it might have pissed off many would be buyers, ..expecting the Shelby Mustang GT 500 to run way ahead of the rest, & not be as close in performance numbers to the GTO as the FIRST performance test came out months ago.


I don't know why those buyers would _expect_ the GT500 to run a ton faster than the GTO when the first year for the shelby GT500 in 1967, the GT500 ran 14.6et @99mph, w/6.2 0-60, while the 67 GTO H.O. ran [email protected], w/6.6 0-60, and it weighed 300lbs more than the shelby!!! Here's some stats for ya.

1967 Shelby GT500 (428ci) - [email protected] [email protected] weight 3600lbs $5000 

1967 GTO HO (400ci) - [email protected] [email protected] weight 3900lbs $3750 

2007 Shelby GT500 (329ci) - [email protected] [email protected] weight 3896lbs $43000 

2006 GTO (389ci) - [email protected] [email protected] weight 3725lbs $33290 
:lol:
:lol:







:lol: 

That's one fat and ugly new GT500. I really don't like that front end. I am sure that the GTO can take it when it comes to aerodynamics. 
Just throw a supercharger on an 05 or 06, a tune, maybe a couple of other simple mods and you can beat it in the quarter. For less $$$.
But at least it's a little healthy competition for when Pontiac brings out the 08-09 GTOs. Bring back High Output?? Ram Air X, supercharged??? 

P-P-Pleeeeeasssse


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, the GT500 isn't gonna be offered in a convertible yet.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The Shelby may not be as "quick" as it could be, but 112-115mph in the 1/4 shows what 500 horses can do, even dealing with extra weight. From a roll, they will be formidable, but just a few mods will take care of that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*From the pic there..the snout looks like a large mouth bass.:willy: 

One important tid bit of info left out with all the perfomance number is .......
the cost.

20K plus in mark up????? They are bringing 62K plus....

I just don't see it. I never thought I'd see the day when a Mustang rivals or out prices a corvette. *


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*GT500 1/4mile*

http://www.dragtimes.com/results.ph...ays=10000000&carmake=15&name=Search+DragTimes


I'm not looking forward to racing one in my Goat (tey). These cars are not slow. But all the hype that I heard had these cars doing 11.9 (ya right). 

A friend at work said that the new Shelby would take out a Z-06 (that was back in March). I couldn't convince him otherwise :rofl: 


Just a few Mods to our GTO's...? the new Shelby isn't all that big of a deal. after all, That fat pig already has a s-charger it! :lol:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting numbers. The GTO is still the best bang for the buck. Anyhow, I have only seen one Shelby. A fella bought it from a local Ford dealer, was in process of driving it home and had a heart attack. Totaled the Shelby. The markup on these cars has been noteworthy.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's an embarrassing rolling anachronism- heavy, poorly balanced, and saddled with a yestertech suspension. Good only for the straight line. 

*snore*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I like it but not for the price...I saw an 03 or 04 Cobra the other day...w/ the huge rear bumper flush dual exhaust, COBRA on the rear end, green lit interior, mean ass sound. I'm sorry but dollar for dollar and looks for looks if I'm gonna buy a mustang I'll take an '04 Cobra over that any day...they look better and can easily be made as quick.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cool To each his own. Sigh. Oh, for a rousing verse from Ronnie and the Daytonas....Littl' GTO.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

who cares this is a gto forum


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Convertible GT500 is out. Car & Driver did a road test and it was definately slower than the GTO. 

I agree with ya on the 03-04 Cobra being the Mustang to get. It has the IRS and has been proven to make incredible hp with minor mods. Plus it's tons lighter and I'd agree with the better looking. So much for Ford improving the Mustang by adding the Shelby name.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/features/mmfp_0608_2007_ford_shelby_gt_500/

Here is another article about it. It mentions the GTO..lol...and our weak grenadin rear ends.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> who cares this is a gto forum


really, I see mustangs all day.


----------

